# Toro 2Cycle Magneto



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I've been down for a few weeks I needed a new hard drive.
I have another toro commercial mower with a 2 cycle suzuki.
I need to know if there are any other magneto's that will work on this machine.I.E.Lawn boy or whom ever.
The toro part number is 81-1990.
And you can get it from toro for like217.00 plus shipping.
And it only comes with the flywheel if I'm correct as a pack.
I have read somewhere the you can heat these coil packs up and sometimes they will work again,But that seems a little far fetched to me.
I found a guy on e-bay with the coil only but he wants 139.00 for it.
I repainted the first toro and even detailed the lettering.The first guy the started it moved it across my lawn and came back to where I was standing and handed me 320.00 .He said he had owned a handful of these over the yaers and mine looked and ran like it was better than new.He didnt even blink at the price.
Now I took the ad off of craigs list two weeks ago and Im still getting calls asking if the machine is for sale or if i have any more of them.I litterally could have sold 6-7 of these 2 cycles in the past two weeks.
Considering the price that i got I know that 139.00 isnt to bad but a working used magneto or a better price on a new one OR a cross refferance to another mag would be verry helpful.Thirtyyearman or geo should have the answer for me.Whada yah say there. 
As always STEVEN:dude:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this the mower you are talking about, if so and you are close to St. Louis make me an offer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

*toro 2 cycle magneto*

Hey there geo how have you been?
I'm in St.Pete Florida UNFORTUNATLY.
I have two decks that are exactly like those two.
And I have one more that is the heavier duty COMMERCIAL mower.
on machine has a great 2 cycle and the other 2 are siezed 4 cycle.
So I want to swap the 2 cycle engine onto the commercial deck.
But it has great comp.and no spark.
there was a guy selling just the engine on e-bay but i thought it said 24 days
left on the auction but it was 24 hrs. he sold the engine for 70.00 I was going to offer 75 - 85 but its sold.
I figured i would buy the engine and put it on the machine instead of swapping.And then I would have two 2 cycle mowers and just sell the residential mower for a little less when i can find a magneto.If you want to sell me the engine I'm interested.If not thats cool to.
As always STEVEN


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I was in Sarasota last week, wasn't fantastic but better than here at the time. If you don't find what you need as soon as you need it I can send you the ignition from one of these, however, I work on stuff outside so it will have to warm up, I don't mess with motors in the cold. Send me a PM so we don't mess up the forum with our conversations. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

*toro 2 cycle magneto*

Hi geo ,
I appreciate the offer.
I tried to PM you but the site would'nt let me.
My e-mail addy is [email protected]
If you want to e-mail me and I'll Reply with what I wrote in the PM.
I copied it.
Thanks As always STEVEN


----------

